# 1994 pathfinder



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to purchase my first vehicle for plowing (and daily commute to work), and I was looking at a 1994 pathfinder, 4x4, gas, manual, 3.0 V6. What are the pros and cons of it? 
Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. 
P.S. I would also use this to get up north in the summer/ winter (when I'm not working) to my cottage. 
Thank you very much,

Adamtymusic


----------



## neezy93 (Oct 28, 2008)

it will suit u well very awesome 4 wheel drive and if its a se its running 4.11 gears and rear lsd. if it has auto hubs they work good but in reverse u have to snap the throttle at first to keep locked.im running a 93 nissan hardbody sev6 with a 7 foot snobear and is great with 254000 miles all origonal including clutch!


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

That's awesome! I've found a couple, some newer, some older, now its just a matter of what I want to spend and finding a decent one. How hard is it to find a used plow and mounting hardware for them? 
Thanks


----------



## neezy93 (Oct 28, 2008)

Not to bad I paid 200 for my snobear set up.it was a pita to find the mount used actualy found it in junkyard. On truck I was taking bed off .another thing frame pay close attention to them espessially in the rear .take a hammer or something with u .now if u find a good one go buy chassis saver .its a paint for frames its worth it.


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

It doesnt matter what trim you got,I have a 95 xe with 4.62 gears and a lsd,from the factory.There only 2 gear ratios in pathfinders,4.37 and 4.62.You can tell by looking at the fender trim tag on the fender.It will read HG43 for 4.37 and HG46 for 4.62.For more info on pathfinders I'd check out NPORA for any problem you have.Also,check the rear frame for rust,right above the rear axle back will rot out badly.


----------

